# Hey guys check this bud out.



## 215zealot (Dec 23, 2008)

I didnt grow this, a "friend" did.  But this stuff is SUPER DENSE and very hairy, i was wondering if there was a problem with it.


It definately wasnt dried properly because the stems were very flexible.  So i dried overnight and i swear this stuff lost half its smell.  In my opinion it is premature of some sort.  The smoke is good, its frosty, the smell is fruity, but its super super dense and looks very weird.  It is some kind of snocap strain.

When there are lots of hairs does it mean something went wrong?

Also, i had a QP worth and it lost 6 grams over night.  Lame.

^^In the picture is about 1/8 oz, is it normal for weed to be this dense???  a gram nug is TINY.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 23, 2008)

How does it smoke?


----------



## 215zealot (Dec 23, 2008)

smokes the same as any weed, fruity flavor, has a strong high.


----------



## greenmehtV12 (Dec 23, 2008)

What you got right there is bud that someone has added weight to by adding water so it puffs up. Its still good bud. its the same chronic that america bewteen california and new york gets haha.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 23, 2008)

Or he just didn't let it dry out enough. It's a common mistake I see people do all of the time. Did he tell you he added water to it?


----------



## VaNdLe (Dec 23, 2008)

Thnx for the Tips ....zhuahahahah


----------



## blancolighter (Dec 23, 2008)

This is why we all grow our own...


----------



## 215zealot (Dec 23, 2008)

^^^ exactly, unfortunately i wont see a harvest for another month at least, so until then this is the crap i have to put up with.

i did buy a gram of super good indoor purple today at the club to make me feel better.


----------



## KADE (Dec 24, 2008)

typical commercial looking bud. super dense... sometimes will have a baking soda taste or powder to it.

It becomes this way from superdrying... either with dryice or with baking soda/powder.  probably a few other ways too... i just know of these methods because i've seen them firsthand.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Dec 26, 2008)

215zealot said:
			
		

> I didnt grow this, a "friend" did.  But *this stuff is SUPER DENSE and very hairy*, i was wondering if there was a problem with it.
> 
> 
> It definately wasnt dried properly because the stems were very flexible.  So i dried overnight and i swear this stuff lost half its smell.  *In my opinion it is premature of some sort.*  The smoke is good, its frosty, the smell is fruity, but its super super dense and looks very weird.  It is some kind of snocap strain.



Mature buds are very compact.  Premature buds are not dense at all.  How about what bombbud asked, how can you tell he added water as opposed to not fully drying?  Dense buds will take a long time to dry.  The only hair on marijuana is the pistils and they're covered with trichs too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 26, 2008)

I remember years ago guys spraying water (spray bottle)on bricks of MJ to help loosen the weed up and make it fluffy.


----------



## nvthis (Dec 27, 2008)

KADE said:
			
		

> typical commercial looking bud. super dense... sometimes will have a baking soda taste or powder to it.
> 
> It becomes this way from superdrying... either with dryice or with baking soda/powder. probably a few other ways too... i just know of these methods because i've seen them firsthand.


 
I saw some bud not too long ago (this years crop) that was being pushed off as 'Snowflake'. It had little white things all through the bud. I thought they may have been some kind of little tiny white bugs at first but when under the scope they were crystalized, like salt(???). We figured it was some kind of over-nuting type thing. I refused to touch it. It wasn't really like a powder at all but could that have resulted from one of these techniques? Sorry, no pics.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Dec 27, 2008)

Maybe it was morphine or something.


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 27, 2008)

The Bud Looks Good To me!
Enjoy


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 27, 2008)

nvthis said:
			
		

> I saw some bud not too long ago (this years crop) that was being pushed off as 'Snowflake'. It had little white things all through the bud. I thought they may have been some kind of little tiny white bugs at first but when under the scope they were crystalized, like salt(???). We figured it was some kind of over-nuting type thing. I refused to touch it. It wasn't really like a powder at all but could that have resulted from one of these techniques? Sorry, no pics.



It was probably sprayed with some kind of sugar water.  The water mostly evaporates, leaving sugar crystals that look like big frosty trichs.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 27, 2008)

thats why sometimes its good to get dry stuff and revive it your self you end up with more instead of wet stuff that drys out to be way less that what you payed for


----------



## KADE (Jan 4, 2009)

orr grow ur own! =)



			
				EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> thats why sometimes its good to get dry stuff and revive it your self you end up with more instead of wet stuff that drys out to be way less that what you payed for


----------



## andy52 (Jan 4, 2009)

i prefer the "grow your own".i refuse to even think about buying anymore.i keep my stash.if i get down to 3-5 0zs,i get panicky.nobody gets none until my next harvest.i do share with really good friends.i also have had them try to buy some from me.i try to explain that i do not mind smoking and even giving them some,but i WILL not sell my crops.when everyone i know is out of the bunk street weed,they know i am sitting on some dynamite smoke,lol sure makes me feel good to know i will never be shopping for un-known smoke on the streets again,never.i will do without 1st.jmo


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jan 5, 2009)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i prefer the "grow your own".i refuse to even think about buying anymore.i keep my stash.if i get down to 3-5 0zs,i get panicky.nobody gets none until my next harvest.i do share with really good friends.i also have had them try to buy some from me.i try to explain that i do not mind smoking and even giving them some,but i WILL not sell my crops.when everyone i know is out of the bunk street weed,they know i am sitting on some dynamite smoke,lol sure makes me feel good to know i will never be shopping for un-known smoke on the streets again,never.i will do without 1st.jmo



:yeahthat: Ditto that! All except the "going without" part.


----------



## TravellessDukes (Jan 19, 2009)

just looks like some super dense beasters to me


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, I was thinking that looks like beasters too.  Doesnt look like good bud at all from the pics.  Not much trich production


----------



## leafminer (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm with Andy on that one. No way would I risk buying on the street. I'm even worse, I am tempted to roll up all the bud immediately, count the number of spliffs, and divide by the number of days to the next harvest, then smoke one or two each day depending if I have enough. Hah! But it is too much work. And I would never have the fortitude to resist taking one more from the stash ... come to think of it, if I had a large number of ready-rolled I would probly smoke them all one after another...
PS What is "beasters"?


----------



## GeoffTheMess (Jan 19, 2009)

looks like the same weed i can buy around here fella....i doubt he grew it that its straight up commercial nuggets


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jan 19, 2009)

ive had buds identical in image and description. i hated them only cause a tiny bowl was .5g, other than that it was good. first time i got it i checked twice to see if it was like gold spice or something similar.


----------

